# Jig and worm combo



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone ever try a jig tied on before a trailing worm at 14 inches back or even tried a floating worm behind it? I am gonna try it tonight on some deeper channels.





...................worm jig
jig has a craw trailer


----------

